# Hi everybody.



## dark_lord24 (May 18, 2010)

hi everybody. I'm new to this forum. I love martial arts and especially muay thai. I am 20 and I live in Albania, Europe.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 18, 2010)

Welcome aboard, *DL24*.  Take your time and have a browse around; find the areas which interest you and join in .


----------



## bluekey88 (May 18, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## terryl965 (May 18, 2010)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## Mark Jordan (May 19, 2010)

Hi Dark Lord, Welcome aboard!


----------



## dark_lord24 (May 19, 2010)

Thank u everybody.


----------



## stickarts (May 19, 2010)

welcome!


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 19, 2010)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Enjoy the board!


----------



## MBuzzy (May 19, 2010)

Albania's a long way!  Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## crushing (May 19, 2010)

Welcome!

When I think of Dark Lord, I think of this Dark Lord.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (May 19, 2010)

Welcome to MT, look forward to seeing you out on the threads!


----------



## Drac (May 19, 2010)

Greetings...


----------



## 72ronin (May 20, 2010)

Welcome to MT


----------



## morph4me (May 22, 2010)

Hello,  welcome to MT


----------



## seasoned (May 22, 2010)

Hi, and welcome aboard, enjoy.


----------

